# Exhaust tips?



## gtoster (Jul 13, 2007)

I think I'm going with a custom exhaust. I have an 06 & want the outlet tips to look stock. I don't want to cutup the stock exhaust. Does anyone know where I can get simular looking tips to weld on the exhaust system I have made?


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

Borla....:cheers


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

Magnaflow make some nice ones as well


----------



## gtoster (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks, I'll check out their websites. I looked at Jegs briefly & didn't see anything that really looked like the stock tips with 2.5" inlets.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I've these on both my 4.3 chevy truck and the NSX.

They were on the RX7 as well.

Great sounding and light.

They act as mufflers too, but depending on the application, can be a little loud.

At idle it sounds as if it were a V8 power boat gurgling exhaust bubbles through the water. That's the best that I can describe.

The design of the tips splits up the sound waves.

http://www.zoomersexhaust.com/exhaust_tips_pv.asp


----------

